# The strangest thing you have ever caught?



## fsutroutbum

A few years ago while making a cast in Mona Lake channel a duck flew by and my lure caught him. Heck of a fight. When I was a kid I went down to the lake in early spring and was casting and my lure caught on something. After what seemed like an eternity and my 12 year old arms hurt I pulled in a dead collie that must have fallen through the ice and drowned during the winter. That was flat out disgusting.


----------



## sslopok

I was smelt dippin a few years back in Augres and netted a monster Lake trout that was obviously smelt dipping to. It was I guess 15 pounds. Never forget that day.
sslopok


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Years ago I was casting buzz baits after dark for bass and pike in the Lapeer Game Area. It was late and we were getting very tired. I have to say that we could hear geese occasionally honking but really didn't think they were that close to us. Needless to say, an adult goose hooked with a buzz bait taking off across the top of the water will quickly spool a bass rod. I didn't stand a chance. After the event I was left in complete awe and wondering what to do about the spool of line that just flew across the lake.


----------



## bone

couple years ago fishin just behind the coal plant at patterson rd in bay city. driftin and fishing for whatever, had a close to 3 foot gar grab a repalla, ugliest dam thing i ever seen. when i seen it. it scared the crap out of me. i reflex jerked the rod right as it got to the boat and ripped the lure out of its mouth. i didnt even know what it was, had to come home and look it up online. moved like a dam snake thru the water!


----------



## bbish

I hooked a large (20 lbs. plus) chinook in Oscoda many years ago. The point of my hook was through the eye of a hook already in his mouth. foul hook?:lol:


----------



## Sprig

While night fishing one of the several west side piers a few years back, using a HJ-14 in 'clown' with three trebles, I hooked 'something'; my first thought was; "stupid duck"....as I hurried to real in my remaining line while working my way back to the 'duck' along the pier wall I turned my head lamp on and peaked over the edge...........An adult deer and me were very surprised at the same time; needless to say the 'fight' was on; she was peeling drag while I was tightening my drag, as to avoid her spooling me; the line eventually broke, so I didn't land her, but to this day I still wish I could have been there the next time a human came across this deer with a clown Husky Jerk hanging off her hind end. :lol:


----------



## Craig M

Crabs, not the itchy kind. I was in Maine about 30 years ago and we were using small crab pots about the size of a bushel basket. Not that exciting but boy did those crabs taste great!


----------



## ART

A duck in Ann Arbor, and a pelican in Florida.


----------



## mcfish

While steelheading the Mighty Muskegon a few years back I caught a...rock. About the size of a fist. I had hooked it in the only tiny hole in the darned thing. Perfect sweep hook set, drag set just right and a fishing partner to witness. We laughed the rest of the day.


----------



## no lead

a few years ago at 6th st in the spring we were steelhead fishing from shore in high water. this old guy next to me yell "fish on" and heads down river. i grabbed my net and followed. he fought a 6" thick piece of ice all the way to the boat launch. some laughed, some didn't. turns out it was foul hooked. 

i landed a pair of red ball waders not far from there one year now that i think about it.

also landed several lampreys one year on the MO. seemed odd.


----------



## coonkatcher

[ame]http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x329/coonkatcher/untitled.jpg[/ame]


----------



## Anish

I caught a huge clam on the Muskegon while fly fishing.


----------



## GSPJAKE

3 years ago my brother was Wallie fishing on the flint river in flint and caught with his hands basking on the bank across from where he was fishing alligator a little over 2ft big! it was crazy!


----------



## Davey Boy

I caught a muskrat on the AuSable during a hex hatch one night.I almost had it in the net before I turned on a light and realized it wasn't a trout.The next year in the same area my friend hooked a mink.It swam across the river and into it's hole!!


----------



## Max'dout

Early one spring on West Grand Traverse Bay, may have been the first time out of the year, and after about 4 hours trolling without a hit the drag went off and started screaming, and after four hours we were very excited to finally have something on; my son (a Spartan) and I (a Spartan fan) had a great battle with beach towel...turned out to be a UofM towel just to add insult to injury.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

:lol::lol::lol: to funny


Max'dout said:


> Early one spring on West Grand Traverse Bay, may have been the first time out of the year, and after about 4 hours trolling without a hit the drag went off and started screaming, and after four hours we were very excited to finally have something on; my son (a Spartan) and I (a Spartan fan) had a great battle with beach towel...turned out to be a UofM towel just to add insult to injury.


----------



## dannym

Pelican...i was on vacation in florida last spring fishing cut squid. the birds were picking the bait off mid-air when they could and some were diving underwater. on the same trip i almost hooked an alligator on a hula popper


----------



## Dennismeyers333

Trolling for walleye in lake erie. The stinger spoon hooked both handles of a plastic bag. Thought it was a monster! We could see the big jon out of the water and white. Realed all of the lines in and stoped the boat because there was no gaining on it. It took a while before we knew what it was, sorta guessed it wasn't a fish after a while. It just acted like a drift sock! I can't believe that it didn't just tear the plastic.


----------



## Forest Meister

Two strange catches come to mind. First was a 7 rainbow. I was fishing a trout stream in the western UP known for having some suspended clay so the water was slightly brown. I hooked a trout and when I reached for my net which had been hanging in the water, up came the little rainbow. It had caught itself around the middle in the mesh. 
The second strange catch was three walleye and a channel cat on the same lure at the same time. Honest! We were trolling for walleye in a shallow bay off the St. Marys River when I got a snag. It seemed to be moving so I told my buddy to just trolling and I would work it in. When I finally dragged the snag slowly in we realized it was our live basket which had somehow come free of the boat.


----------



## syonker

I witnessed my bride catch the the fur collar on the hood of her parka casting for perch in Caseville. That was fun

I also caught a seagull on a F-11 black/silver Rapala trolling in the skinny water for browns. I saw the gull hover then dive. The inline board tripped & viola', a seagull.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Back before the gate was installed across the hot ponds while winter fishing for walleye (late December) I caught a 2+ lb Koi or Koia (goldfish). Brought home put in a fishtank & fed for 2 weeks. Water always stunk & couldn't keep clean so in a cooler of water he/she went & returned alive back home. I think there are more of those in the Bay than most people realize.
Until this day I don't understand why I returned it. Maybe we bonded?


----------



## kjones734

Last year I was flipping flies under a dock just picking up some pan fish when a swallow (bird) dropped down from the under side of the dock and snatched my fly mid air. I did not have him hook because he had the fly in his hands just holding on to it. By the time I started reeling in on him he was about 15 feet away, I pulled him to about 3 feet from me when he let go and flew off. Funny thing is he was trying to fly full speed ahead and was going backwards from me pulling him in, It looked like he did not even know he was going the wrong way. :lol:


----------



## lostontheice

last spring,my little girl and i was fishing the huron above the walkway in flatrock..she was using a float and spawn about 2 ft under the bobber..first cast and she hooked a 25-30lb carp..45 min later we landed it..first time ive ever seen a carp rise on a bait and take spawn from a bobber..2 weeks later i watched a carp hit a repala.2 out of the 3 sets of hooks were in its mouth..


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

kjones734 said:


> Last year I was flipping flies under a dock just picking up some pan fish when a swallow (bird) dropped down from the under side of the dock and snatched my fly mid air. I did not have him hook because he had the fly in his hands just holding on to it. By the time I started reeling in on him he was about 15 feet away, I pulled him to about 3 feet from me when he let go and flew off. Funny thing is he was trying to fly full speed ahead and was going backwards from me pulling him in, It looked like he did not even know he was going the wrong way. :lol:


10 years ago in the middle of June I was learning how to fly fish.

I was fishing the Huron River underneath the one lane bridge in teh middle of Barton Pond. I was throwing a size 12 adams for bluegill when a barn swallow grabbed the fly.

It was on for maybe three seconds. Gosh that was funny. :lol:

An hour later I hooked a muskrat when I'd switched to a clouser minnow. Luckily the muskrat came loose by itself. 

Craziest day I'd ever had of fishing.

That spot was good to me. One year I caught a 7 or 8 lb walleye right under that bridge. I wonder if they still stock that pond with walleye. Lord knows I'd never eat anything out of there based on what I'd see floating downstream...:yikes:


----------



## larry1980

Caught a 20lb snapping turtle while perch fishing. Felt like a huge log. Didn't even tug on the line.


----------



## matt76cmich

My friend caught a walleye in the mouth, only thing is that it had been dead for some time and missing it's back half.


----------



## chuckb

:yikes:A huge maxi pad on the Detroit River while jigging!


----------



## Jimw

If you truly love something, set it free.. lol


fishingfanatic said:


> Back before the gate was installed across the hot ponds while winter fishing for walleye (late December) I caught a 2+ lb Koi or Koia (goldfish). Brought home put in a fishtank & fed for 2 weeks. Water always stunk & couldn't keep clean so in a cooler of water he/she went & returned alive back home. I think there are more of those in the Bay than most people realize.
> Until this day I don't understand why I returned it. Maybe we bonded?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## DFPotter

Jimmy Huston tells it like this. Says he was doing a live fishing show that included him demonstrating the art of underhand casting. Says he had made several successful casts and was about to make the last. When he reached back and started his forward swing, there was strong immediate tension on the line. Says he set the hook hard and found an older lady was hooked in the right ear. She pulled and screamed and yelled , nearly scaring him to death. Well when the battle ended and the barbless hook was removed he told her how very sorry he was. But says Jimmy I don't know why she fought so hard, she was not a keeper and I planned to put her back.

Got To Love Jimmy


----------



## pondscum

The Average Joe Fisherman said:


> Sweet! :evilsmile


I didnt catch this one but will share it anyway, my Dad ,god rest his soul, and I were anchored at the mouth of the Boardman River in T.C. fishing steelhead and his rod tip starts twitching not like a steelie but moving nontheless it bounces a couple of times and he strikes puts a good bend in the rod but no screaming run like a steelie just constant pressure he keeps winding bringing it in lets his rod tip drop to see if it feels like a fish and really feels like nothing there till he pulls again and rod bends right over again gets it close enough for me too see and I am in the bottom of the boat dying laughing he's like what is it he had hooked a condom just inside the ring and when he would pull it would balloon up full of water and pull back really hard when he dropped his rod tip it emptied and felt like nothing I netted it for him and asked him if he wanted it dont think I will write what he said


----------



## orsonic

Three years ago we were in Northern Ontario on a fly-in lake fishing for Lake Trout... and we accidently caught a Loon. We we drifting airplane jigs tipped with minnows and he hit the bait while jigging on the botttom, 35 ft down! The bird put up a crazy fight, and fortunately managed to throw the hook when he was about 4 ft from the surface. We were not looking forward to trying to unhook a gigantic duck with a sharp, pointy bill...

He swam away, looked confused, and then went back to fishing as normal. I dont think he ever knew he was hooked.


----------



## oxdog66

Two weeks ago a caught a rock and it was swaying in current felt like a fish until I lifted out of water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66

Ha ha a condom now that is the bees knees 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walle gator

I was fishing the Au Sable river near the mouth and landed a walleye with a bunch of weird bumps it looked to be sick or something.


----------



## Oldgrandman

My buddy once got a 1-1/4" box/open end wrench in downtown GR. It is hanging in my garage like a trophy :lol:
I have hooked but never landed 3 gulls. Lost a bomber to one, he probably died with it stuck in its beak.
I have hooked several pigeons but only landed one, had two on the same lure but one got off.

But the sickest thing I ever pulled up was a condom fishing off of Grand Haven that ended up on my dipsey diver :yikes:


----------



## oxdog66

No wonder the dnr has to keep planting the fish, with all them condoms floating around
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bushie

Denny jr said:


> I dont know if this counts or not....
> 
> When I was 6 or 7yrs old, my family owned a restaraunt on a lake. I saw a lil duckling swimming by itself all around the lake just sqeaking and meeping away, so I grabbed my water swim raft and set out after it. I swam and swam trying to catch up to that thing (probably scaring the heck out of it) and finally cornered it under a boat dock WAY up the lake.
> 
> I swam up to shore and walked back to the restarant holding on for dear life! I went through the back door and asked for my dad, he came out and started laughin at me, calling for my mom. When they got through with their cute jokes and pictures, my dad told me I had to let it go. I argued, of course...I wanted to keep it, and I said that if I would let it go it would die. My dad convinced me that it would find its mother and everything would be good.
> 
> We all walked down to the boat dock, and I put it in the water. It slowly swam off towards the end of the dock.....SWOOSH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A huge pike, or muskie surfaced and GULPED MY DUCK!!! I was sooooo upset! I cryed for about 20 sec, then dad and I went running for our poles! I will never forget that.....


Priceless!


----------

